# Surf



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Webcams look very promising. Anybody do any good? I'll be out there Monday a.m.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

You know if they did they're gonna be tight lipped for a few days haha. I'm sure someone did good. I'm gonna try and go next week if it lays down a little


----------



## cristivnm (Jan 1, 2016)

Tomorrow looks good I'll be there tomorrow if it's too rough I'll just drive over to the bay side









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*SS Access 5 report-today*

Had the joy of taking my daughter (who flew down from Seattle to spend a week with me) to Surfside today. I was pleasantly surprised at the conditions! Sandy-green water, lite surf, light current (left to right facing the Gulf) *but ZERO, I mean ZERO baitfish all day.* Had two slow runs on large Trout heads that my daughter and I swam out to the third sand bar to toss. ZERO fish in my castnet and I threw it a dozen times or more. I suspect crabs denuded my hooks, but saw none in the surf. As for family conditions, it was a stunning day. Winds onshore (SE) but the surf never built. Left the beach just after four PM. Saw NO ONE catch anything and only small hardheads on my bait rod. Sharkchum may be right when he calls that area the 'dead zone.' It has been for me since last November.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

What app is that?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Windy App


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Next few days 5-10 variable winds. I may go Friday a.m.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

POCsaltdog said:


> Next few days 5-10 variable winds. I may go Friday a.m.


I'm going tomorrow am.


----------



## t-will (Nov 9, 2013)

Surf Rodder said:


> Had the joy of taking my daughter (who flew down from Seattle to spend a week with me) to Surfside today. I was pleasantly surprised at the conditions! Sandy-green water, lite surf, light current (left to right facing the Gulf) *but ZERO, I mean ZERO baitfish all day.* Had two slow runs on large Trout heads that my daughter and I swam out to the third sand bar to toss. ZERO fish in my castnet and I threw it a dozen times or more. I suspect crabs denuded my hooks, but saw none in the surf. As for family conditions, it was a stunning day. Winds onshore (SE) but the surf never built. Left the beach just after four PM. Saw NO ONE catch anything and only small hardheads on my bait rod.
> 
> Sharkchum may be right when he calls that area the 'dead zone.' It has been for me since last November.


I'd like to hear more about the red part


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

t-will said:


> I'd like to hear more about the red part


http://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/deadzone.html


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

No fish on artificial this morning at the SS jetty. Lots of bait stacked up against the rocks but nothing disturbing it. Slow out going tide from daybreak til the time I left. Jetty always produces better with a strong incoming in the morning.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Hit the beach at Pirates Beach this morning. In the water @ 5:55 a.m. Immediately started catching specs on top then that bite died after about 30 min. Switched to 3/4 oz gold spoon and continued to catch specks, skip jacks, and spanish macs until the bite died at 8:00. Tons of bait fish and crabs in the water. visibility was about 1'. Green water was still about 150 - 200 yards off the beach. Left with 4 trout between 17"-20". Released about 5 or 6 more, but I don't freeze fish anymore. I'll be back out on Monday as it seems that the winds are going to hold. It was pretty calm early.

FYI- My spoon was a weedless spoon w/ the weed guard removed. I attached a narrow piece of fish bites (pink) on the hook as a trailer and it seemed to really attract fish. Tight lines!


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Went straight to the Pass Thursday. Water was still sporty and sanded up. I neglected my usual driveby @ SSJetty to determine how rough it was. Big mistake. probably coulda fished it. The last 2 years the runoff has battered this area, though. This swell is slow to calm down! 2 weeks of 20 mph SW winds beforehand had everything rolling and tumbling. Increased rain chances are forecast which usually mean calmer winds so it should be good for the next few days. And, the 10-15's inserted yesterday are nowhere to be seen in this morning's marine forecast. I looked at lower Galveston yesterday, it was sandy. There was beautiful green water @ The Pass! Problem was it was breaking about 3'... lol. I'm too old for wave slaps upside the head. I waded behind the Pass. But, only caught one dink on top in an hour and half. We were lined up in the gut. Soft plastics and a few live baiters. I saw one speck caught. Hoped the surf would settle but no. I think it should be real nice sometime today. Maybe this morning. 
Speaking of "dead zones", marine biologists say in some years there is a hypoxic zone south of Galveston. In addition to the one south of Louisiana, about the size of Connecticut & Rhode Island last year. I tried to bring attention to these issues 5-6 years ago on these boards and received nothing but ridicule. I ain't mad about it. I understand how little Most people are informed. My contention was that Big Agriculture farm methods were releasing too much nutrient loads of nitrogen and phosphorus, etc. Add the petrochemical industry. Septic and animal fecal chloroforms. And, large Midwest animal farm practices, too. Everything impacts the Big Muddy and the GOM. Check out S. Florida(Palm Bch?) this year, too. Supremely sad situation brought on by Big Sugar. The Okeechobee is a cesspool... There are others, some even worse, around the globe... smh
But, the surf should be good for the next few days and we have August left and with all the rain September may offer a window. IMO the best topwater month of the year(Aug.) in the surf is now upon us! Git bit!
green tides n' black dots...


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Sorry, not Thursday. I went yesterday, Friday... senior moment. Heh


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

pickn'fish said:


> Sorry, not Thursday. I went yesterday, Friday... senior moment. Heh


I was about to say you weren't on the same island I was on Thursday.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

POCsaltdog said:


> I was about to say you weren't on the same island I was on Thursday.


 I noticed around Indian bch & pulled off around Pirates Bch. Some green streaks but the tide had already gone back out. No water movement for quite some time so I left. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=Sl8Ia-tCPlU

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry wrong thread, but cool video on how to read the surf

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

One bullshark and not much else. Going to wait until this pattern, or lack of pattern changes. Take yah a day to recover from being out there now.


----------

